# Other Pets > Horses >  Horse n Me in Costume

## Montessa Python

My mare Indi and I were in a costume charity treat ride at a local stable.
The charity is a small horse rescue.
There was a costume contest at the end. But all of us rode in costume for nearly 3 hours.
I made all of the costume for Indi and myself, except her headstall and breast collar/saddle and my dress.
LOL

----------


## Seneschal

Aaa! That's awesome!!! *grin* I love your costumes. <3 <3 <3!!!! Those horses are so patient. Very cool!

----------


## spygirl

Aw! I love it! Looks like it was great fun. 

I've got to try that one day with my paint.... Hmmmm.... Already making plan for next Halloween!

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Oh that's awesome!!!

----------


## Seneschal

Oh! Forgot to mention this. This horse is THE most patient horse in the world. 

http://rosewing.deviantart.com/art/E...Horse-21488516

----------


## Lateralus_Love

Oooh awesome! We had a fun show out here on Halloween, and before the games classes was a costume class. I was going to participate but couldnt think of anything XD But a friend of mine painted her white pony like a cow, and we blew up two latex gloves and tied them around her belly like udders, and painted "Got Milk" on her bum SO AWESOME haha. Another friend of mine went as Pippy Longstockings, put bigger spots on our Leopard Appy and painted his hair orange. She even had a little music player for the theme song XD I love how patient alot of horses are when it comes to the silliness of their owners hehe

----------


## Ginevive

Awe! Cute pics!

----------

